

Ask HN: What sites do you have pinned as an App Tab in your browser? - justindocanto

Currently I have the following as "App Tab"s in FireFox<p>Gmail for Email/Gchat, Mint.com for keeping an eye on my money &#38; Hootsuite to keep up with Social Networks<p>Anything I'm working on is just a regular tab.<p>This keeps me focused on the tasks at hand, but reminds me to stay on top of email, money &#38; social tasks.<p>I've gone back and forth between a few other pinned tabs, but have slimmed down to the 3 above to cut down on FireFox going insane on consuming memory + to keep me focused/<p>Curious what my fellow HNers have pinned.
======
Navarr
In Chrome I normally keep imo as a pinned tab. Gmail and Google Voice on
occassion, but not very regularly. I don't keep those tabs open as much as I
used to because I have a notifier and I like preserving the cpu cycles and
ram.

